# Ipad et Imac



## stst (23 Mars 2012)

Salut,

J'ai depuis quelques moi un Imac qui est mon ordinateur principal, sur lequel je stocke tout. Je viens d'acheter le nouvel Ipad (mon 1er).

J'ai réussi à synchroniser via ICLOUD l'email et safari (signet), mais j'arrive pas à trouver mes fichiers et photos sur l'Ipad (ceux qui sont sur l'Imac depuis longtemps).

C'est possible de le faire ? Et comment procéder ?

Merci bcp & bon we
stst


----------



## Cédric74 (23 Mars 2012)

Pour les photos, dans Itunes sur ton Imac, il faut sélectionner l'Ipad puis "photos" en haut et choisir les photos que tu veux synchroniser. Ensuite, cliquer sur "synchroniser". les photos prises depuis ton Ipad se synchroniseront autrement.
Pour les autres fichiers, le type de synchronisation dépend du type de fichiers et de l'app pour les utiliser. Tu peux synchroniser par Icloud (applis Apple), Itunes, Dropbox...


----------



## stst (24 Mars 2012)

Merci, extra, ca marche pour les photos et la musique ! 

Par contre, j'ai des films que j'ai enregistrés sur mon Imac, sous la rubrique "vidéo" qui existe sur l'Imac d'origine. Comment les installer sur l'Ipad ? 

J'ai l'impression que c'est pas dans la rubrique "films" de Itune en tous les cas.


----------



## Cédric74 (24 Mars 2012)

Il y a 2 cas pour les vidéos.
- tu les fais glisser dans Itunes puis tu synchronises l'Ipad. Mais il faut que tes films soient au format lisible par l'Ipad et Itunes ( le .mp4). Pour cela tu peux les convertir avec un logiciel comme handbrake sur ton Imac. Les films sont ensuite lisibles par l'app "vidéo".
- Sinon, pour éviter la conversion, il faut installer une app sur l'ipad qui lise tous les formats (Aceplayer, Bsplayer, gplayer : à voir dans l'Applestore, certaines sont gratuites, d'autres payantes). Ensuite, dans Itunes > Ipad > Apps : tu fais glisser tes films sur l'onglet de ton appli, tu synchronises et voilà.


----------



## stst (25 Mars 2012)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Sinon, pour éviter la conversion, il faut installer une app sur l'ipad qui lise tous les formats (Aceplayer, Bsplayer, gplayer : à voir dans l'Applestore, certaines sont gratuites, d'autres payantes). Ensuite, dans Itunes > Ipad > Apps : tu fais glisser tes films sur l'onglet de ton appli, tu synchronises et voilà.



Salut,

J'ai téléchargé Aceplayer sur l'Ipad, et lorsque je fais glisser un film sur l'onglet de Aceplayer dans Itunes, ça ne le prend pas: dès que je relâche, le film repart direct dans le fichier vidéo de l'Imac. Je fais qqch de faux ? Merci !


----------



## Cédric74 (25 Mars 2012)

Tu le mets bien en bas, dans l'inbox ?


----------



## stst (25 Mars 2012)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Tu le mets bien en bas, dans l'inbox ?



Un grand merci Cédric pour ton aide, désormais c'est OK !


----------

